# Test Page for comments



## The_Traveler (May 29, 2013)

I did a test page on my site and, before I give this to someone with more graphic sense than I, does anyone see anything I should incorporate or leave out.

(testimonials on the way and will go in a link.)

Zenfolio | Lew Lorton Photography | One to One Workshops


----------

